# challenge: mono color look



## Sanne (May 18, 2005)

this challenge is all about using one color in the most creative way!
only one color is allowed per picture! so only totally red, totally blue etc... 

good luck, and surprise me


----------



## blondie521985 (May 18, 2005)

Are you allowed to use different shades in the same color scheme or just one single color/shade?


----------



## Sanne (May 19, 2005)

no you are aloowed to use different shades, as long as it all the same color.


----------



## Sanne (May 21, 2005)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1126

saaaaaaaaaayyyy SMURF!


----------



## Bianca (May 21, 2005)

OMG what did you do to yourself!!!!!!! Go Smurfin hahahaha!


----------



## Sanne (May 21, 2005)

I know, it's kinda bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I din't wanna smile in the picture, because the blue made my teeth look orange... uuuhgh!


----------



## mac_obsession (May 21, 2005)

lol Sanne nice job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I knew youd go with blue!!


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 22, 2005)

Love it!!!


----------



## niecypiecy (May 22, 2005)

Very smurfy Sanne


----------



## singinmys0ng (May 22, 2005)

lol i knew you would do blue!! looks great!


----------



## Kristen (May 23, 2005)

I love how you blue-d up your eyebrows as well


----------



## Sanne (May 23, 2005)

lol thanks


----------



## shiann_2003 (May 23, 2005)

very interesting and creative


----------



## oddinary (May 23, 2005)

Cool! I'll do this for tomorrow...


----------



## Sanne (May 23, 2005)

yay can't wait for your post, haha I kinda feel like a freak


----------



## mymymai (May 24, 2005)

I too did a blue one, but I also did a pink one, so here they are:
And yes, pardon the really unruly eyebrows!


----------



## singinmys0ng (May 24, 2005)

oo i love the pink one! so pretty!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (May 25, 2005)

Everyone's is so pretty!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll do one on Thurs or Fri because I'm having trouble deciding what color I should do! I think gold or hot pink


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 26, 2005)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1187http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1189

I saw lots of Blue so I thought I would bring red in,... I was just playing around and decided to get out the reds,..I lovelovelove my red glitter,....a good excuse to drag it out and play,...


----------



## Jessica (May 26, 2005)

What did you use on your lips?


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 26, 2005)

Me?? MAC Crimson Lipmix,. + True colors cosmetic glitter in Ruby Slippers. If you press the glitter on the lipmix right away,.. it stays there beautifully and wears pretty long too so long as you arent a liplicker,.....Wish you could see it in person,.. really makes my lips look like Dorothy's shoes!


----------



## foreveratorifan (May 26, 2005)

GREAT creative job glittergoddess....wow everyone's so far have been terrific!


----------



## Sanne (May 29, 2005)

wooohhhaaa!! yours is amazing glittergoddess!!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 29, 2005)

Aww thanks Sanna that means a great deal to me!


----------



## BettieBloodshed (May 30, 2005)

Great job ladies!


----------



## SChotgurrl (May 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mymymai* 
_I too did a blue one, but I also did a pink one, so here they are:
And yes, pardon the really unruly eyebrows!









_

 

Hey Tiah! It's Nikki from MUA


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 25, 2006)

I did a blue theme lol


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jun 5, 2006)

these looks are so cool.


----------

